# Peanut & Kittens



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

These are just some cute pictures and a happy story!

Because I foster, I was asked to help a very sweet stray kitty that had found her way to a campsite that friends of mine spend lots of weekends at. They first saw a very wild little calico and started bringing food out for her. Over the summer she tamed up a lot and turned into a very sweet kitty... but she was pretty clearly pregnant and tiny. Thinking that she and kittens would never survive winter outside (especially with lots of coyotes around), my friends wanted to know if we could find somewhere safe for her.

She'd never been inside, so I figured she might do best as a barn cat... and I convinced my parents that they needed another barn cat (plus baby barn kitties!). I dropped her off at my parents and she went from the garage to the house in under 4 days because my dad didn't want her to be lonely. She smacked my parents 18 lb grumpy male cat and made sure he knew that she was in charge and made friends with my dad's dog.

Day 5 she gave birth to 5 kittens behind the couch. They are about 4 weeks old now and everything is going well. Peanut (mama kitty) is a really wonderful mom and completely trusts people and the one dog around the kittens. Kittens are adorable, healthy and doing great. They will be looking for homes in a month or two and then Peanut is getting spayed and staying as a house cat. It's pretty incredible to think that in June she was terrified of people and completely wild!








If anyone in Edmonton area is looking for a kitten or three, let me know!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

They are SO cute! If I didn't have four kitties...lol. I am close enough though 

Actually, we've got two 'spares' this week, so we've got 6 cats in our teeny house, lol. No more kitties here!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

So cute and adorable!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

librarychick said:


> They are SO cute! If I didn't have four kitties...lol. I am close enough though
> 
> Actually, we've got two 'spares' this week, so we've got 6 cats in our teeny house, lol. No more kitties here!


Haha - I'm in the same boat. Four kitties of my own plus two fosters. So I'm at capacity, although I'm seeing a LOT more of my parents than I usually would right now!

My parents only have the two house cats (plus a herd of dogs), so I wouldn't be surprised if they end up keeping a couple kittens. Right now they are saying no, but clearly they can't turn down an animal in need. 

My mom was away when Peanut gave birth and wasn't pleased to come home to a second house cat and one that had given birth behind her couch... but Peanut went up to her and purred and all was forgiven!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

:luv

She's just adorable! And those kittens...squeeee!! It is really amazing that she turned around so quickly and was able to have her babies safely inside - though I can imagine your mom's reaction, lol!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She is beautiful and I am so happy she has a home.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

That is amazing, going from a wild cat to a beautiful indoor mommy kitty! I do hope homes can be found for the babies - and that Mommy has found hers!! Hugs to your parents!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Good news - two kittens have a great home as soon as they are ready to leave mom. One more is a strong maybe (and will have another cat in the home). So hopefully only need to find good homes for two more.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Sylvie'smom said:


> That is amazing, going from a wild cat to a beautiful indoor mommy kitty! I do hope homes can be found for the babies - *and that Mommy has found hers!!* Hugs to your parents!


Mama cat isn't going anywhere, except to get spayed. :wink: She's definitely got her forever home.

One more cute pic - my dad's dog is now very good friends with mama and loves the kittens. So strange for a wild kitty to be so easy going with kittens and at the same time be such a wonderful mom, but she totally trusts the pup around her kittens.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

The kittens are so beautiful! Great pictures. I really like the one of the kitten and the dog. Thank you for caring for that sweet mama cat and her babies. Stories like these always delight my heart!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Aww so much cuteness and lovely to see a thread with such a happy end for momma cat and now her kittens too


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeeee! Bundles of cuteness! And the pic with your dog is adorable. Just shows you how teeny tiny the kittens are.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a happy / cute update. 3 of these little ones have found perfect forever homes. 2 are going to my friend who has had cats in past which died of old age and she needed some time before getting more cats... the waiting period is up and she's already bought a couple hundred dollars worth of supplies in order to be ready for these guys when they are old enough to leave mom! The little orange and white one is going to another friend who has one middle aged cat who could use a friend. Again - perfect home!

Here is another cute photo... my dad with beer, football, and his furry family. 


So only two more need a great home and hopefully they can go together. Mom is getting her shots right away and once the kittens are weaned she'll get spayed and stay at my parent's place forever.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is the most adorable picture. Look how they just fit in his arm. And the dog looks like he is so comfortable and happy. That is great news about their waiting homes.


----------

